# Can you heat press on to Softshell jackets



## Rachel Cresswell (Mar 24, 2010)

Can someone help me. We have had a request from a customer to put one of heat press designs on to a Softshell jacket for them. Could anyone let me know if they have done this and if so have you had any problems

Rachel


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

I have never done it before, but depending on the brand/manufacturer of the jacket, they probably have specifics. I know places like Charles River, if you call them and ask about embroidery and heat pressing on their garments, they will tell you what their recommendations are based on experience...


----------



## sawdust (May 13, 2009)

We have heat pressed jackets no problem just raise the area being pressed


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

sawdust said:


> We have heat pressed jackets no problem just raise the area being pressed


What type of material, nylon I would guess. Coated/uncoated? What type of vinyl are you using.


----------



## sawdust (May 13, 2009)

Result TECH Performance 3 Layer Softshell 
Outer layer: 93% Polyester, 7% Spandex
Mid layer: TECH Performance TPU Breathable Membrane
Inner layer: Bonded Polyester Mesh Backing Used Ps Flex on them


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

Are you using heat transfer vinyl, if so which vinyl.

Thanks


----------



## BretMy (Nov 2, 2013)

we use a heat press pad, just avoid any mess or over heating, good luck


----------

